
WhatsApp puts new limits on the forwarding of viral messages - heshiebee
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/7/21211371/whatsapp-message-forwarding-limits-misinformation-coronavirus-india
======
busymom0
Tech companies having so much power over whose speech goes viral and whose
doesn't is not good. They are acting as publishers and not platforms.

